# Help! New 2 yr Old Hedgy with BIG Attitude Problem



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just recently aquired a 2-3 year old hedgy from a family who could no longer give her the love and attention she needs due to their daughter going off to university for the year.
They say she is a little grumpy but it wasn't that big of a deal. Upon our first meeting the hedgy bit me and my boyfriend. The family was shocked and said the hedgy had never ever bit anyone. Where they lying? I don't think so. So I take her home anyways, hoping she'll warm up to me once she gets to know my smell. I've had her 5 days and I have not been able to get her out of my cage. She tries to bit, and quils out and huffs when I stick my hand in the cage or try to pet her. I read about putting a shirt of mine in her cage with her so I did that. She immediately attacked it - biting it, and taking it into her hut with her. Why is this? Is it something about how I smell? I don't wear much perfumated body products so it wouldn't be that. I need help on how to deal with this problem. I know she needs to be let out of her cage but I just have had no luck doing it. I thought about taking her to the SPCA but I think I'm going to stick with it for a while. And well, she's just so darn gosh cute. 

Hopefully some of you friendly hedgy folk can help me.


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Also,
I put my boyfriends sock in there and she sniffed it and walked away... what does that mean?


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Well first of all, even the nicest hedgie will quill up and hiss when you take them out of the cage. You just have to get over it and pick them up. Don't use gloves, because it's even scarier for the hedgie. If you're scared of the quills you can use a blankie to get them out. Usually once hedgies are out of their cages they'll unball and either calm down or go exploring, but if you try to approach them in the cage they get huffy.

Also, it's only been 5 days. Everything that was normal to her is gone now, and there is an adjustment period. Hedgies are sensitive to change- even getting water from a different source can cause stomach upset.

Hedgehogs also have *extremely* sensitive noses. You should always wash your hands (preferably with unscented soap) before handling, so that there are no foreign smells that could cause hedgie to bite. My understand (which could be very wrong) is that if they smell things on you and bite it's because they think it would be something edible. They don't recognize you by sight/sound or anything-- it's by smell. So if you have an inconsistent smell or if you smell tasty, they'll probably bite. A warning sign is licking, so if you see that.. they're not being cute, you should pull your hand away.

You also said you don't wear MUCH perfumed body products, but if you wear any it could be the culprit. (I think)

In rare cases, some hedgies are just biters, and you just need to make a concerted effort not to put your hands in front of their mouths.

Other people could probably offer more advice, but mine is: make sure everything is unscented, and always wash your hands before handling. I'm still a new owner so if anything I said is misinformed, I'm sure someone will correct me 

Congrats on your new hedgie 

[edit] You should read this sticky because it has a lot of great information about hedgehog behavior and what you should be expecting.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for your reply!

It may be my smell, my hedgie may be even more-so sensitive to smells. I'm not sure. Though, she didn't seem interested at all in my boyfriends sock. Just my shirt. (I also tried 2 different shirts - same thing.) 

I'd let her out of her cage and let her climb on me, but I have this sneaking suspision she'll just start licking and biting.. but I'll try it first before I assume anything.

I'd really appreciate some replies as well  

Thanks again! I'll try a new soap I think (unscented)


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

As Freda mentioned try changing your soap, lotion, deodorant, etc... to something unscented. Is the hedgie licking first and then biting? Licking and then nipping is the hedgehog trying to taste whatever you smell like. While unpleasant it's not usually dangerous. If so, just keep moving your body away until she gives up, or go wash your hands.

From what you described it sounds more like a behavioral problem to me. The parents may have been lying if they were desperate to get her out of the house. Would there be any way for you to contact the daughter? My thinking is that she probably has more knowledge of the pet's behavior than the parents.

From everything that I have read It's important to keep handling even though she bites. She could have learned that biting means being put back into her cage. If it is a behavioral problem you will need to correct it by teaching her that biting will not be rewarded with going back in the cage. Try blowing in her face to deter biting. I've also heard of keeping a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol nearby and putting it close to but not on her nose. I guess the smell is supposed to shock them into letting go. No matter what you do though, don't stop handling her. And if she does bite (not just a nibble) don't jerk your hand away as it will just hurt you and the hedgehog more. If despite everything she won't let go push your hand further into her mouth. This usually confuses them into letting go.

Here are some threads that talk about biting as a behavioral/aggressive problem.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2676&p=21771&hilit=biting#p21771

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1342&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=biting


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi there,

Quilbert is an adorable name!

Anyways, the thing is when I went there I only talked to the daughter. It was her I spoke to most as it was her pet. She was upfront telling me the hedgie had a bit of a tude, but never bit her. She let me know she had a bit of an edge. She seemed like she gave her the attention she needed and made her a little sock out of flannel pants the hedgie could even crawl into. So I don't think she'd be the cause of the problem. The daughter seemed trustworthy, close in age with me, university student.. so I really don't think she would purposely lie but.. I mean who knows really. They seemed like a pet loving family at least. (had chickens, cats, a barn etc). 

Its my goal tonight to get her out of her cage and to interact with her, so we'll see how that goes. She's been with my shirt all day and last night so hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She may just need more time to adjust to you.
Some adjust quickly, some takes quite a while.
It sound like your doing everything right, so maybe give her another week to adjust and she will stop the biting. 
She may never stop quilling up, one of mine still does.
Or if your a little nervous when your handling her (which is understandable with a biter) she may be sensing that and knows it's going to scare you when she does it.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Do either of you smoke? If so, the scent remains on your hands and hedgies sometimes find it totally offensive. Hedgies that bite in smokers' residences will often not bite when rehomed.

If not, what kind of soaps do you use? If it's a strong smelling soap you might get the same reaction as smoking. Try switching to unscented soap, and be sure to wash your hands before handling.

Biting the shirt is a typical reaction. It's not that she was being aggressive toward that scent, especially since she took in into the house with her. My hedgie loves to bite the armpits of my shirts, then anoints with them. Her reaction was probably just an anointing type deal with the shirt.

You need to keep handling her anyway. You can pick her up with a shirt if you need to, to get her out of the cage. Let her lie on your lap or explore or whatever she wants to do. Make sure it's a hedgie proofed area where she can't fall off anything or get under anything. And just keep interacting with her. Don't be discouraged!

Congratulations on your new little girl.


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I went home after work and attempted to get her out her cage. I used this little sock thing made out of flannel plants that she likes to pick her up.... I was not entirely successful but it was the closet to getting her out I've ever been.

So here's the low-down: I actually had a good enough grasp on her (I don't mean tightly or anything but like, enough to pick her out of her cage which is something I hadn't been able to do until now) and I almost got her but she kept wheefing and poofing out which sort of scared me so anyway she rolled into a ball and I stopped.

I waited for her to unball and I tried again and I was unsuccessful. I've now left her alone as I wasnt sure if it was right to just keep frightening her for sake of getting her out...

Should I keep trying or maybe try tomorrow night once she's awake and out of sleepy mode?


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh and neither me nor my boyfriend smoke.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

If she poofs out and huffs and pops at you just used the flannel sock thing and scoop her up from underneath and pick her up anyway. (she's just trying to scare you because she knows she can...lol)

2 of my girls do this but when I get them up they start to uncurl.
1 of them took a while before she would uncurl for me so if it takes doing this for a week or longer thats ok.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What do you have for her to sleep in?

Considering how she is, might want to just give her a decent sized folded fleece blanket for her to burrow in. This serves the purpose of a sleeping spot for her, AND it will make taking her out of the cage MUCH easier. You just take the entire bundle, don't even bothering to uncover her. Just make sure she's wrapped up in the fleece, and pick the entire bundle up. Once you have her out of the cage, take her to a flat surface(bed or couch works, or even the floor if you want to sit down there). Place another fleece blanket on your lap, unwrap her from her "bed" and gently roll her onto your lap. Cover her immediately with the fleece blanket and just let her chill there on your lap. Give her time to relax, it would also be a good time to give her a treat. 

When you want to put her back into her cage, bundle her up in the fleece blanket once more, and gently place her back.


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow thanks Immortalia.. that truly seems like the best bet for me and my hedgie harriet. Thats probably the most perfect idea thanks! I'm going to bunch up a blanket for her in her cage.
I think she'd prefer that to the solution we have right now haha which is currently scaring us both!!


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't get too discouraged about a grumpy hedgie. It's taken me and my hedgie the entire 6 months I've had her for us to truly become acquainted. She still pop and curls up when I get her out of the cage. She uncurls as soon as I'm holding her now though. She wasn't always that good. I'm finally beginning to see some personality  It's worth it in the end! The fleece bag is an excellent idea, it came in handy for me. But the real ice breaker between us was mealworms. That is the best way to a hedgie's heart. Good luck!!!!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ender sleeps in a flannel hedgie bag I made for him, in his igloo. He's slept in one since I picked him up from the breeder. When it's bonding time or cage cleaning time I go in, pick up the igloo, and then pick up the bag. 

For a long time, that's how we bonded. Ender in his bag in my lap. Now I'll roll him out of it if I need to give him a foot bath or want to play. 

Jodi


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

The way to a hedgie's heart is definitely through his stomach. Quillbert and I were making slow, steady progress until I started to give him mealworms (3 or 4) a day whenever I get him out for bonding time. Now he doesn't even bother with balling up once he knows who is trying to pick him up. He still huffs and half raises his quills until I get him situated in my lap but he has already started to associate coming out of his cage with yummy treats. Some people recommend offering treats from your hand so that they associate your smell with the treats, but this seems like a recipe for disaster especially with an established biter. I use a small dish to give him his treats while I hold him and he sucks them up like a little vacuum cleaner.

Using a bag or blanket to get her out of her cage is a great idea. But if that doesn't work you may want to consider changing her bedding (not sure if you are using liners or not) to something like aspen shavings or yesterday's news. That way if you have to scoop her up without a blanket or bag you can scoop up some shavings to protect your hands without flinching at being pricked. Once you get her into your hands and she calms down a bit just move her back and forth from one hand to the other until the shavings drop back into the cage.

It sounds like you are doing a good job. Just remember that she is probably scared and confused and that it will take time for her to come around. As hard as it is try not to flinch away if she does manage to prick you as this will let her know you're scared of her and just make her more nervous. And if she balls and hisses and pops keep handling her. I would aim for 30 minutes a day of handling in a dark, quiet room while talking to her softly.


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey thanks!

I'm using shavings as a bedding. I tried using the shavings but again I was just.. a failure haha! I'm definitely going to try the blanket idea when I get home. I'm going to get some worms as well and probably feed her out of a dish like you said. I'd rather keep her away from biting my hands . I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

So I tried to put a blanket in her cage and she totally rejected the idea. She refused to go back in her hut. I put the blanket over the shavings and then hut on top. She wanted none of it. She burrowed under the blanket..(I wanted her on top so I could carry her out when I needed to) So I took the blanket out and covered it with shavings then put the hut ontop of that. She didn't want that either and refused to go back into her hut. I now have it kinda bunched in the corner for her to get used to the smell.

She is now burrowed somewhat into the shavings


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Even if she is under the blanket you should be able to scoop her up with the blanket. I know that quills poke but you will get used to it really quickly. The only way you're going to be able to handle your hedgehog and enjoy her as a pet is to get used to the poking. 

Just scoop her up and then sit with her on your lap, see what happens. Ignore hissing and huffing. It helps me to think of it as just a natural reaction to being startled and handled. It doesn't mean your hedgehog is scared to death or even stressed out. 

When I had my first hedgehog I read so much about the horrors of getting them stressed that I thought they should be calm and open at all times. When I handled him he balled up and hissed and as still as I tried to sit he still got upset with me for something as small as breathing. As a result I hardly ever handled him. 

Since joining this forum I learned enough to know that thinking like that was a serious mistake. Now that I have Quigley I treat him completely differently. I scoop him in his blankets and put him on my knee. I sit naturally, shifting weight occasionally, not holding my breath, talking to him and walking close to him while he's in his playpen. I carry him around with me and we go on walks and short errands, he seems to like the motion and enjoys being outside. Sometimes he hisses at his food, his wheel, and his blanket if he thinks they are not co-operating and sometimes he hisses when I won't let him explore somewhere. I am now more entertained by his little fits than worried by them and our relationship is much better than the one I had with Little Crittur (my first hedgie).


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll try scooping her up.
I have a question:

Is it completely necessary and important that you handle the hedgy every single day?


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

If you want your hedgie to bond with you, then you probably should be taking her out every day. As well, I know it can be a little scary at first, but most hedgies huff and puff a little when you try to take them out. You just have to grit your teeth and do it, haha. It will get easier with time, most definitely. And once you get the hedgie into your lap, it's more than likely that they will unball.
My hedgie does huff a little and have his quills up when I try to take him out, but he's not freaking out and he's to hurt me. It's more like he's saying "awww really?" and it's a halfhearted attempt to get me to leave him alone. 
Just do your best with her. 
As well, like hedgielover said, you can just tuck the sides of the blanket in under your hedgehog and scoop like that.
If you want, you can also cut part of the leg off of a pair of old jeans and see what she does with that. My hedgie loves his little jean sleeve and spends a lot of time either in or under it. So maybe that could also make it easier to pick her up if the blanket is still making you nervous.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it okay to pick her up if her face is covered?
Ill cover her with a blanket but I don't want to petrify the little thing.
I'll try that anyway though

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah it's fine to pick her up if her face is covered. chances are she'll unroll right away anyway. and you're not gonna be holding her so tight you'll suffocate her!
haha. 
as well, if you pick her up in the blanket, if you just put it in your lap, and just sit there, not trying to pat her and not moving around too much, she'll eventually get curious enough to explore.
once you get her up, you can also try the treats (as other people have suggested before this)


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I got her out!

I used the towel technique and got her out of her cage with ease. Once out of her cage I had a towel waiting on the floor for her to crawl around. She bit the towel profusely. I tried blowing air in her face like you guys said to if she tried to bite but she just seemed immune to it. Anyways, she walked around a bit sniffing everything, and ate a little bit. I managed to pat her a few times but most of the time when I touched her she just huffed and poofed her quills out. I daringly put her on my lap that I covered with a towel (I'm 100% sure she'd bite me if I didn't have it) and she basically panicked and flopped off my lap. (Bad eyesight of course) Anyway, tomorrow I'm going to get some worms and possibly take her outside weather permitting.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like you done really well.
Just keep it up everyday (if possible) and she will get much sweeter.
Try offering her a treat while she's in your lap or letting you pat her.

And if you take her out side be very careful since she is not use to you yet in case she tries to run.

If you can't get her out every single day all the time she will be ok, just remember to check her on those day's (make sure nothing's around her feet or anything ect..)
I normally don't take any of mine out on Saturdays.(we go out of town on Saturday's to see the boyfriend's family) 
I check them before I leave and when I get home (really late) I check them and feed and water them.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

threesisters said:


> she basically panicked and flopped off my lap. (Bad eyesight of course)


I'm not sure if this means she fell off, but be really careful about that! Falls from even an inch can kill a hedgie, and they don't even exhibit signs that anything is wrong (internal bleeding, broken bones, etc.)

Congratulations on making progress with your hedgie


----------



## threesisters (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow! So I took her outside and it went swimmingly! She explored and barely bit the towel I laid out for her, I picked her up and held her. (With the towel). She seemed surprisingly calm outside. Honestly, I thought it was going to be a recipe for disaster. I am now so much more confident with picking her up and letting her out of her cage. 

There's only one thing: Is eating grass bad for hedgies? She chewed it a bit, and got a bit of green grass stuff in her mouth but after that I didn't let her bite it anymore. I'd just pick her up and move her on the towel if she looked like she was about to chew it again.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think that grass is bad unless it has been sprayed with pesticides. I've read lots of posts about hedgehogs chewing/tasting grass when they go outside for the first time. I know that Quigley did, I've never heard of a hedgehogs having a negative reaction to it though. 

Great job in becoming more comfortable handling your hedgehog, you guys will be friends in no time!


----------

